# T/C hawken 50 cal.



## fishinjunkie (Jan 14, 2012)

What is the value of a 50 cal T/C Hawken in very good condition? I also have the scope rings to go with it ( no scope). The internet has not been very helpful to research this.

I never shot a muzzle loader and do not know much about them. I received this from a friend that is retiring and downsizing to a motor home to travel the country. He used it a few times years ago and put it away. He really didn't know that much about it himself.

I am not sure if I will get into muzzle loading or just hang it over the fireplace--it is a very beautiful firearm.

Looks like fun but a lot of learning and work to maintain.


----------



## RNC (Jan 14, 2012)

Flintlock or percussion ?


----------



## fishinjunkie (Jan 14, 2012)

percussion. What is the deal with 2 triggers? It seems like the rear one make the real trigger very light-- like shooting a revolver single action.


----------



## RNC (Jan 14, 2012)

its a set trigger ...... it makes the other trigger light for some real accurate shootin 

As to your question on price .... I see them sell on gunbroker for $250 an up in good shape .....
One sold recently for $350 ...... Flintlocks usually bring more !


----------



## fishinjunkie (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you.

Not sure if I want to shoot it, hang it up or sell it.

I'll do a little research to see what I need to do to shoot it.


----------



## RNC (Jan 14, 2012)

I enjoy shootin mine alot !

Wish you was closer .... I would give you enough stuff to shoot it  some


----------



## Desert Rat (Jan 14, 2012)

fishinjunkie said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Not sure if I want to shoot it, hang it up or sell it.
> 
> I'll do a little research to see what I need to do to shoot it.



Shoot it and enjoy it. They aren't that hard and are a lot of fun. They definitely make you consider your marksmanship. You can't just go out and spray bullets.
Tompson Center has the manual online for that rifle.
Come on over to the rookie thread.


----------



## Lorren68 (Jan 14, 2012)

fishinjunkie said:


> What is the value of a 50 cal T/C Hawken in very good condition? I also have the scope rings to go with it ( no scope). The internet has not been very helpful to research this.
> 
> I never shot a muzzle loader and do not know much about them. I received this from a friend that is retiring and downsizing to a motor home to travel the country. He used it a few times years ago and put it away. He really didn't know that much about it himself.
> 
> ...



If you get the chance you are welcome to join me on a trip to the range.  I shoot a T/C Hawken and love it, 99% of my deer hunting with a gun is done withe this rifle .  Cleaning is a breeze, take out the wedge pin, cock the hammer, lift out the barrel, put the breech in a pan of warm soapy water(Deep enough to cover the nipple), insert a cleaning jag with a clean dry cleaning patch, swab up and down a few times, change to fresh pure water, new patch, and swap a few more times, shake out excess water, run dry patches through until they come out clean and dry, oil inside and out with gun oil and you are done.  I can clean my hawken faster than my centerfire guns, and the best part no smelly chemicals.


----------



## R1150R (Jan 14, 2012)

X 2 with respect to lorren68's comments.
With reference to the scope rings you mentioned: You might want to have someone knowledgeable look at it. T/C sold dedicated mounts for scope rings which attached in the holes where the rear sight does. Other non T/C mounts required drilling & tapping which is not recommended by T/C.
This could have a negative influence on the rifle's value.




lorren68 said:


> if you get the chance you are welcome to join me on a trip to the range.  I shoot a t/c hawken and love it, 99% of my deer hunting with a gun is done withe this rifle .  Cleaning is a breeze, take out the wedge pin, cock the hammer, lift out the barrel, put the breech in a pan of warm soapy water(deep enough to cover the nipple), insert a cleaning jag with a clean dry cleaning patch, swab up and down a few times, change to fresh pure water, new patch, and swap a few more times, shake out excess water, run dry patches through until they come out clean and dry, oil inside and out with gun oil and you are done.  I can clean my hawken faster than my centerfire guns, and the best part no smelly chemicals.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 15, 2012)

Might want to inspect the barrel and cap area for rust, and take
some preventative measures to slow down rust before you hang
it on the wall....
If you decide to shoot it PM me and I can give you some help in 
getting it ready to shoot...I have two 54 cal Hawkens and been 
shooting them for 20+ years...


----------



## fishinjunkie (Jan 15, 2012)

R1150R said:


> With reference to the scope rings you mentioned: You might want to have someone knowledgeable look at it. T/C sold dedicated mounts for scope rings which attached in the holes where the rear sight does. Other non T/C mounts required drilling & tapping which is not recommended by T/C.
> This could have a negative influence on the rifle's value.



As best I can tell -- and I am no expert-- some of the newer ones came drilled and tapped for a scope mount. I've seen a couple of references to it online and after watching some online videos to see what black powder is all about , there was a reference to them being factory drilled and tapped. 


I am getting the bug to shoot this thing. The videos look fun and it is an accurate weapon. Where is the best place to get supplies locally?


----------



## C.J. Pearson (Jan 15, 2012)

Deer Creek Gun shop in Marietta


----------

